# How can we encourage a trapped pigeon to leave?



## DMMAI (Jun 7, 2011)

I work in a public library. We have a pigeon trapped here for the last 5 days. We have a door wide open and placed food and water leading to it. The pigeon walks almost all the way to the food but than changes it's mins for some reason. We really should get it out today because the manager is going to get pest control to kill it. Does anyone know how we can get the pigeon out?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds pretty similar to a case we had a few weeks back of a pigeon in a church. We constructed a trap with food and water inside, hoping it would be attracted to it and once through the 'gate' would not get out. In fact, the bird did eventually find the exit from the church.

Where are you located?


----------



## DMMAI (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi John. thanks for your reply. We're in Berkshire. We have had the same problem several times last year and, as you say, eventually the birds found the way out. Not this one though. It's been here since last Thursday and I worry it will either starve, or be shot by pest control.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you scroll down to the second trap on *this link*, you could build that and leave it in the building when the library is shut, hopefully the pigeon will walk into it.

You have to make certain that the bit that the "bob" goes into is rigid, otherwise the bob swings to one side when pushed. 

If you want a few real "bobs" to use instead of the coat hanger I can send you some, but they will take a couple of days to arrive.

If a pest controller shoots the bird without having tried all humane alternatives - particularly since it isn't in a food establishment - he would be in breach of the conditions of the General Licence.


----------



## DMMAI (Jun 7, 2011)

*thanks*

The pigeon managed to find the door after 5 days. I will be keeping your replies for the next uninvited guest.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news. 

Another alternative which works would be to "borrow" a Pigeon from a Pigeon-keeper, and have him in a cage someplace where the trapped bird will be lured down.

It may well have been this fella/gal preferred the nice, quite, and warm confines of the library to the harsh Feral realities outside...at least for a bit....


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Have you tried going after hours with the lights off and shing a flashlite in its eyes. Caught many a Pigeon that way.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> The pigeon managed to find the door after 5 days


Thank goodness!


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

thats great news x


----------

